# Our M5 ED writeup...great trip!!!



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

Ok, here’s my attempt at our ED writeup…

We arrived in Munich on Saturday, the 26th and played “jet lag recovery” for the next day. It worked out well, as on Monday when we took delivery of the car we were refreshed and ready to drive!

We stayed in Munich in the Downtown Holiday Inn North…see pic below for a view from our end of the hotel...not too bad. The place was nice and has garage parking for some charge – we would stay here later in the trip for our 1200 mile M service. We walked around Munich on Sunday and went to English Garden in the town center – beautiful. Had a coffee and crepe with chocolate sauce in it – nice on a cool day. Just a good relaxing day as we were filled with anticipation of taking delivery of our new car the next day.


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

Then on Monday, we took delivery of our new car!!! However, ours was a bit different as we signed most of the paper work at the delivery center, then were taken by a VERY HELPFUL gentleman named Olivier (in one of the photos below). Our delivery person was Jenny and she was very quick/efficient. :thumbup: Then Olivier drove us to the factory in Dingolfing to get our car. He drove us in his (company car?) 535d. I really wish they'd improve our diesel here to get those cool BMW diesels imported. That thing flat out went. Lot's of torque! Anyway, the reason for the Dingolfing trip was our car was not produced in time to get delivered to the delivery center, so Olivier managed to arrange us delivery in Dingolfing! No tour was possible as those Germans are not very flexible with their schedules, but we still saw a bit of the factory and how things get moved around. All went well, except when we left, the car wouldn't shift out of 2nd and not over 5000rpm, 40mph!!! Wow, that's slow on the autobahn! So a quick return to the factory with Olivier at the wheel and a quick visit with a BMW engineer (white coat) and a computer with a plug and the delivery/shipping limiter was removed, so NOW we're on our way...immediately hit the autobahn and my wife bumped 120mph right away - not following break in!!!!  But only briefely. :angel: Then on to Salzburg. But not before lunch with Olivier and a few laughs about us Americans only managing 40mph on the autobahn our first time. He thought we were crazy at first and waaaay tooooo conservative!:rofl: Did I mention that Olivier was a Godsend?? That guy dserves a promotion and raise!!!


----------



## Alvizzo913 (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow, nice story, beautiful car! Glad to hear it was a good time for you and your wife. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

I think my wife looksa a bit happy in the pic above. :thumbup: 

Ok, so continuing on...we went to Salzburg, Austria...beautiful!!!! The pictures don't do it justice, but at least give you an idea of what we saw. We stayed at a hotel on a hill overlooking the city...named Hotel Scha?ne Aussicht. I'll have to go look at our bill or the postcard, but it was beautiful and only 72 Euros through all-hotels.com Worked well. We then visited the area the next day. First we visited the Red Bull Hanger 7. PRetty cool place...sticky above. We both love airplanes and enjoyed the FREE museum. Next we toured a mountaintop from a tram/gondola ride up there and had breathtaking views, then onto to Vienna.


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

more pictures from Salzburg and surrounding area...


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

:thumbup: Great stuff Tim!! Thank you for sharing 

Got anymore


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

Here's some from Vienna...we didn't stay there, but did drive through. I know we probably missed a bunch, but we really prefer the mountains and not overly thrilled by cities. So a quick visit and then back to near Salzburg to a small town south of there...Goling?, below is a pic of the hotel - nice and clean. All white rooms, so a bit sterile looking, but slept well. Then on to the Grossglockner Alpine highway...Wow, so nice and highly recommended.


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

Here's the Grossglockner Alpine Highway pics, then on into Italy, where the roads get narrow!!!


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Tim Krasin said:


> Anyway, the reason for the Dingolfing trip was our car was not produced in time to get delivered to the delivery center, so Olivier managed to arrange us delivery in Dingolfing! . . . All went well, except when we left, the car wouldn't shift out of 2nd and not over 5000rpm, 40mph!!!


Pretty cool to get the special location delivery. And pretty interesting to know they put a severe speed limiter on it for pre-delivery.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice pics, and nice car (except I would have gotten CA and sunshades):angel: .


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

Here's Venice...we've all seen pics, so I'll spare you the tons I have, but won't spare you of the Ferrari pic...didn't get the camera out in time as I heard him speeding up behind us into the toll area, but did manage one quick snap...man that car sounded fantastic. Wish we got through the toll place at the same time to see/hear him speed off!


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

Ya, no sun shades, and no CA...might have been cool, but don't mind the remote button. Soooo many other things cool in the car, especially the V10.


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

:yikes: Did I mention narrow roads in Italy? Here we headed out of Venice and into the lake Como area and down in the towns the roads a very narrow. Fortunately we didn't get any scratches or dents, but it sure was tight in some areas!!!  Then finally back to real roads and sane drivers and into Switzerland!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Phenomenal!:thumbup: 

Wonderful pics. Looked like lotsa fun!


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

Once in Switzerland, we stayed in Lucern...kinda expensive, but beautiful.

Tight, but protected parking in the hotel garage...looks good there.


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

After Lucern, we headed to Lauderbrunen (sp?) or something lake that...I'll have to check later...anyway, it was once again, incredible. Some other's pictures on here sold us on the destination and we loved it. Hiked around a bit and really enjoyed the scenery.

Then on into Zurich. We wanted to stay at a smaller town, but literally every town was having a last weekend of Summer festival and everything was booked, so we found a good clean casino hotel with very reasonable rates, so we took it!


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

Hotel in Zurich.


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

Before heading out of Zurich, I called Olivier (did I mention he's worth his weight in gold?)to have him help schedule a service appointment for Monday. Next we were back in Munich for our 1200 mile maintenance - actually at 1800 miles at this point, but it's all good. We discovered here that our left rear tire had a screw in it and needed replacement.  Fortunately the service center was able to get the tire and have it mounted with in an hour, so we we're happy, except the ~$500 expence. We did take the old tire with us (they laughed about that) and brought it back in the plane with us to get patched and use as a spare or something. Anyways, in Munich we went to the Olympic park and the temporary BMW museum...definitely worth the visit. Our dealer/service center was attached to the building of BMW headuarters...actually a Mini dealer, so that was kinda cool having the car serviced next to where the cars are designed.

Pictured first is an M1 - our car's heritage.


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

Oops... The BMW building really doesn't stick out of the earth like that...it's really vertical.


----------



## Tim Krasin (Jun 6, 2004)

WooHoo! 1200 mile service done...time to oper her up! We hit 160 this day on our wat to Berlin. Wow, that's a bit fast for me. My wife hit just over 150mph. Most of the way we were at ~115-120mph. Nice cruising. In berlin we really onle spent time seeing the Checkpoint Charlie/cold war era history, no WWII or Nazi camp stuff. That'll be for next time we visit. Thought a few car pics would be good too. These were at a VW/Bently/Bugatti dealer in downtown Berlin.


----------

